# Sticky  Car Insurance - what to check as well as the price



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

You could be missing out if you ignore the specialist brokers (especially if your car or situation is non-standard).

You might think that you're going to get your best deal on a price comparison website but actually at Chris Knott we're just as likely to beat an online price as any other.

Different deals exist for brokers that mean we can easily compete in the market.

Price is very important and we know that's normally the buying trigger but have you also considered what service you will get for example?

*WHAT TO CHECK WHEN GETTING QUOTES*
When you're comparing your quotes make sure you check a few key things in addition to the price so your pride and joy really is well protected:

- Is there a contact number or address available if you have any issues or are they keeping you at arm's length?
- What's the total excess you'll have to pay for claims (compulsory + voluntary amounts)?
- What's actually included - windscreen cover, courtesy car, legal expenses?
- Have you heard of the company before or are they unknown?
- Are they UK based and therefore regulated by the Financial Conduct Authority?
- How do their admin charges for change of address/vehicle/mods/resending documents compare?
- What's the total cost (including interest) if you're paying monthly?

Give Chris Knott a try at renewal and see if we'll be your best option this year. We can explain all of these things to you in your quote so you're not buying blind.

*QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274* or leave us your renewal date at https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/CarQuote and we'll call you at the right time.

best,
Nick

**********************************
*RELEVANT TESTIMONIALS*
Here are some examples that specifically show Chris Knott beating the online sites - we have many more, these are just a selection:

_"Great company, great quote, dealt with a guy called Ian who couldn't have been more helpful, as was everyone else I spoke with... couldn't be more happy with the customer service, highly recommend calling them over wasting time with comparison sites."_ *Dan Brooke, TrustPilot*

_"I contacted Chris Knott Insurance after reading an online recommendation that they were good to deal with. I was pleasantly surprised at the prices provided, which were a total of £80 cheaper than the cheapest price I'd been able to find via searching several comparison sites. Good service as well which is always a bonus."_ *Euan Campbell, TrustPilot*

_"I used these last year and renewal due soon. At the time they we're the cheapest after looking at all the comparison sites."_ *John Burrill, Saab Owners Club*

_"So far so good. I have recently insured car and house with Chris Knott. In both cases I had done a comparison search on Google. I decided to go through talking with a human.Both agents were informative and helpful."_ *Mrs B, TrustPilot*

_"They are awesome! Best price I could find online and with comparisons, they beat by about £50. Plus they included ALL of the added extras you would normally pay extra for."_ *Richard R, TTMk1OC*

_"Gave Chris Knott Insurance a call - none of the comparison sites could touch them for my renewal."_ *Graeme Thom, MK6 Golf Owners Club UK*

_"I had been with Chris Knott Insurance for over 10 years up until 2013 when I got rid of my car. Recently after getting a new car, they were able to quote the best price on insurance even after a very reasonable quote from a popular price comparison website. Highly recommended, and its definitely worth getting a quote even if a comparison websites seem to be the best option."_ *Andrew Robertson, TrustPilot*


----------

